
Is Vine's shutdown going to create a vacuum? - lgse
I&#x27;m just curious, where are those 5 million daily users going to go. Instagram doesn&#x27;t have the same vibe. If someone was to launch a Vine clone with similar&#x2F;better features, would it stick? Could we grab some of that audience?
======
notahacker
If Twitter doesn't think it can make enough money from it to justify keeping
it alive having built massive mindshare and a social media sales operation it
doesn't exactly augur well for the long term prospects of profitability of
such a venture.

Not that I'd suggest for a moment that people here couldn't raise a lot of VC
money for another viral video business to fill that niche, build it and sell
it. Probably to Twitter...

~~~
lgse
Twitter never tried to monetize the platform. Not only that, it was prohibited
to content creators to make product placements. I think it could be profitable
with sponsored posts and in-app purchases. That said, I don't think any VC
would jump on anytime soon to finance such venture.

------
mtmail
[https://beme.com/](https://beme.com/) is in that market.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beme](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beme)

~~~
chris_7
Are the four images on that page supposed to be animating smoothly? Mine are
hard transitioning every second or so, serially from left to right. Weird.

~~~
mtmail
To be honest I never understood their homepage. It doesn't explain what the
app is and what you can do with it. That's why I added the wikipedia link.

------
Elof
maybe back to tumblr?... curious if Periscope is on the chopping block next

~~~
lgse
I think Periscope aligns more with Twitter's "live" vision. But yes, it's
definitely next if anything.

~~~
Elof
It definitely does seem to align better. It was pretty interesting watching
the debate on their platform and I can imagine sportsball getting more
involved there as well

~~~
chris_7
I watched a sportsball on Twitter once and it was really the same as ESPN's
site or the pirate streams from reddit, once you fullscreen it. Just another
live stream, there (thankfully) wasn't any Twitter integration popping over
the sports.

------
genieyclo
Do it for the Vine.

~~~
lgse
I'll take that for a yes!

